# Priming & Sealing Drywall in Basement



## nhoj (Feb 19, 2012)

I am doing a basement that has 2 inch foam board with drywall over it and would like your opinion on which primer and sealer to use on the drywall.

Should one use a oil base or a latex base primer and sealer all in one? 

I want this job to be the very best. If I do it wrong I could lose some big jobs, so I need your help on what product would be the best to finish it before painting it with BEHR paint which the customer wants.

As stated above should the drywall ONLY be primed or should it be primed and sealed since you have a concrete block basement wall?

Which is the best Brand on the Market and what makes it different from the others?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the difference between priming and sealing when talking drywall? Should be a standard procedure, proceed as you would in a standard drywall application. Unless moisture is a problem, in which case the drywall will be problematic no matter what coating is applied as you can't seal behind it.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 19, 2012)

That is what I say but other ones tell me you should not seal the drywall because it is on the exterior walls and the need to breath. 

They say that you only should use PVA prime only.

I say that the drywall with that on will act as a sponge and use more paint that you should.

Please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PVA is fine for drywall. 

If there are issues with moisture with the concrete no paint on the drywall will prevent it.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

The trick is to seal the concrete block wall as well as possible *prior* to putting up the insulation and drywall. For the drywall itself a standard primer should be just fine. I don't think you are going to prevent any moisture problems at this point by "sealing" the drywall. All you will accomplish is drywall that is wet on the reverse side causing possible mildew issues. Sometimes as a finish paint on basement walls(drywall) we will use the Zinsser Perma White like we might in a bathroom where there is moisture present. It is claimed to be a self-priming product as well if the drywall is new.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 19, 2012)

With all said and now I am agreeing with you on this.

Which brand would you use?

Since they are using BEHR ULTRA PAINT would you use BEHR PRIMER?

What would you say is the top rated primer on the market?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This sounds like a DIY job. Correct nhoj?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> With all said and now I am agreeing with you on this.
> 
> Which brand would you use?
> 
> ...


Zinnser!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> This sounds like a DIY job. Correct nhoj?


I second that, he should have a few choice primers, every PRO does.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> This sounds like a DIY job. Correct nhoj?


 
aren't you a mod?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> aren't you a mod?


Last I checked but I have been wrong before when it is just not the normal area of expertise of the member, but the asking of basic primer questions is DIY and conflicting with the use of the word "customer" so I figure I got time to see if I get an answer.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 19, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Last I checked but I have been wrong before when it is just not the normal area of expertise of the member, but the asking of basic primer questions is DIY and conflicting with the use of the word "customer" so I figure I got time to see if I get an answer.


All I want is to do the job the best of my ability to make the customer happy and pleased with the work I do.

I have ask a question to be able to use the best possible primer on the market, since there a few to pick from. 

When the customer ask for the best you want to give them the best. Anything wrong with that?

So you go where the experts are.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

nhoj said:


> best possible primer on the market, since there a few to pick from.


Kliz2 Latex. Soaks in like water & seals like water. You can find it at Depot right next to the Behr Primers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nhoj said:


> All I want is to do the job the best of my ability to make the customer happy and pleased with the work I do.
> 
> I have ask a question to be able to use the best possible primer on the market, since there a few to pick from.
> 
> ...


I am unclear on your answer to if you do this for a living.

Do you paint for a living? If so you should know what your go to primers are for new drywall. I would use a PVA PPG 6-2

If the customer asked for the "best" then why go with Behr and not Aura? 

This site is for professionals who are involved in the painting industry full time. If you do not meet that criteria it is not the end of the world as all DIY questions get answered at sites like www.diychatroom.com There is a wide range of professionals and knowledgeable DIY'ers that frequent that site and many of them are members here, myself included. 

So if you are more DIY that has painted for friends, family but are not doing this for a living then the above site is a better fit for you.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Kliz2 Latex. Soaks in like water & seals like water. You can find it at Depot right next to the Behr Primers.


Lol, hands down worst primer on the market.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

RaleighPainter said:


> Lol, hands down worst primer on the market.


Yeah but is Behr better?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

If it's sold at the Home Depot or Lowe's and it isn't a zinnser primer, I won't be bothered. I have used the Behr ultra and it covers well however you have to water it down so much to get it to a useable state. I don't like adding large amounts of water to any coating.

Raleigh Durham Painting Company. www.rdupainting.com


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

P&l primer sealer#1, kilz latex premium primer sealer #2, both are great for NC. We spray and backroll primer. Touch up is a breeze when walls are sealed this way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

just prime the drywall with primer.

Or not. JP says it's not worth it, and I'm not sure I disagree with him.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

nhoj said:


> With all said and now I am agreeing with you on this.
> 
> Which brand would you use?
> 
> ...


 While you are HD picking up the Behr pick up 5gal of Glidden pva primer for under $40. It works fine and it is the best price.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> just prime the drywall with primer.
> 
> Or not. JP says it's not worth it, and I'm not sure I disagree with him.


Drywall primers remain the single largest searched for and questionable topic on my sites. I am constantly asked questions like the OP asked. I've written so much in the past on drywall primers and how lousy they are. Here is a partially updated article on drywall primers I am in the process of updating right now. 

For others concerned about wall primer capabilities, it is my best recommendation to read every word of it. It's lengthy and will be much longer when I update the 21 wall primers used.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> While you are HD picking up the Behr pick up 5gal of Glidden pva primer for under $40. It works fine and it is the best price.


Go ahead and snag an econo pac of disposable rollers, a pan, and brushes, tape...

umm...those mini drop cloth packages...

You'll need an old mop handle for an extension too.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> Go ahead and snag an econo pac of disposable rollers, a pan, and brushes, tape...
> 
> umm...those mini drop cloth packages...
> 
> You'll need an old mop handle for an extension too.


 Whatever. Pva primer is all the same. I've used many different ones and they all go on the same.


----------



## nhoj (Feb 19, 2012)

I have read the MAXIMUM Painting on Zinsser Gardz has anyone used this on new drywall?

How did it work out?
*
*


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Yeah but is Behr better?


 Yes!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> I have read the MAXIMUM Painting on Zinsser Gardz has anyone used this on new drywall?
> 
> How did it work out?


 yes go to thread #21 on this post your on, to Jack pauls and click on drywall primers.Great info from a pro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Yes!:thumbsup:


That's sad. I guess Kilz2 is the ultimate garbage primer?


----------



## nhoj (Feb 19, 2012)

With all said about Zinsser Gardz can one put this on the drywall in the basement?

The exterior wall of the basement has 2 inch foam board on it, will this cause any problem if you use Zinsser Gardz? 

Like you have stated why would you put a primer and 3 coats of paint on a wall ans still not get the results you want. 

But with Zinsser Gardz you do.

If I understand this Zinsser Gardz is a water base?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

nhoj said:


> With all said about Zinsser Gardz can one put this on the drywall in the basement?
> 
> The exterior wall of the basement has 2 inch foam board on it, will this cause any problem if you use Zinsser Gardz?
> 
> ...


Don't use Gardz if you don't know what it is intended to be used for. Basic primer/ sealer should do the trick for you followed by two coats of a quality topcoat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nhoj 
your silence to my question tells me that you are not in the industry full time making a living from painting but probably doing side jobs on the weekends for friends and family. If you make the plunge into full time come on back and see us but for now please direct your on the fence entry questions to www.diychatroom.com 

Thanks.


----------

